# Best Bang For Your Buck?



## Gamelockaz (May 22, 2008)

My current exhaust setup is ****. I have been planning on getting a new setup for a while. Ive looked into TT 2.5 catback with 42dd text pipe. Sounds like a pretty good setup, but I was curious what other people were running on their 12v Vr6s. I have a Mk2 VR6 swap. Any feedback would be appreciated!

-Zach:beer:


----------



## Gamelockaz (May 22, 2008)

Nobody has a legit exhaust setup for their VR swapped MK2?

-Zach:beer:


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Nobody in this forum has a VR6 or a MkII, so the answer to that would be a definite "no."


----------



## Gamelockaz (May 22, 2008)

O_o said:


> Nobody in this forum has a VR6 or a MkII, so the answer to that would be a definite "no."


I beg to differ:sly:...


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

OK, let me rephrase that: nobody in this forum _except you _has a VR6 or MkII. This is the 90-deg. V6 forum.


----------

